# Holland made Fonger



## jd56 (Nov 6, 2012)

Am at a goodwill in my area and they have this ladies Fonger Intercycle.
Never wantinv to miss a good deal and this isnt my genre but, does anyone have any idea of value?
All original I assume.  Has a generator headlight, weird looking front rack. Rubber strapped rear rack. Could be a SA 3 speed. Rubber chainnguard.
Shame its a ladies.
Any info would be greatly appreciated before someone else snatches it up.














Heres the headbadge.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Basic Dutch roadster- they're common and still used over there. Would make a nice rider for a lady who wants a retro bike that is quite serviceable.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mike...whats it worth in this og state...if you can guess? The thrift store wants $199...seems high to me.
I dont need it but if I can flip it and make a few bucks to help fund my projects then Im all for it.
Thanks
JD

Oh and what is the weird looking front rack's purpose?
Looks like a book holder so one could read while riding.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Anyone on the value??*

I can't find much on this Fongers Intercycle. 
I appreciate the feedback SirMike.

Is there a market for these out there? If so, what is a reasonable offer for this all original Fonger?

Does anyone want me to pick this up for them? 
I'm sure it's collectable to someone.
I'd hate seeing an all original bike (of any genre) just get away.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 7, 2012)

It's likely one of those many Dutch brands that made utility roadsters for commuting that simply plays on a communter/utility style bike. In some of the european countries (Netherlands and Denmark come to mind) these old style roadsters never left the road or production (did a blog entry on Denmark, where they actually still have full chaincase Raleigh 3 speeds being sold new). They function as substitutes for cars for many people, and the terrain there is well enough suited to them. I tend to think this is a relatively recent bicycle given the rubber chainguard and other parts. Does the hub have a date stamped on it? That front rack may be a hanger for a bag or removable basket to haul things.

The biggest market I've seen for these is among university students and younger people living in cities. Retro hip is one of the popular things there. That's not to say that's the exclusive market, but you that would be the logical best venue.


----------

